# ss Empire Standard



## wilf (Dec 2, 2006)

Hello Folks ,can you help I have a friend who was a DEMs gunner on this short lived vessel. He has told me about the loss and I know a little of her builder and a brief story .How ever I would like to find him a photo . You will appreciate I have looked at most places without success. Would you venture to suggest she would be almost exactly like the many other 'standard' .hope you can help. Warm Regards, Alan


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi, Alan :

Cannot help with a photograph (yet) and I know you already have details of the loss, but I offer the following anyway, just incase it adds to what you already have :

Empire Standard
O.N. : 165846
GRT : 7,047 tons
DWT : 10,300 tons
Builder : Armstrong-Whitworth S.B. Coy., at their Low Walker Yard, Newcastle
Launched : 29-06-1942
Completed : October 1942
Owners : Ministry of War Department
Managers : J. Robinson & Sons (Stag Line)

On 9th March 1943, whilst on a passage from Newport to Algeirs and part of Convoy No. KMS 10, the British freighter, along with the S.S. Fort Norman, was damaged by a torpedo from the U-596, a Type VII C submarine, under the command of Kapitanleutnant Gunter Jahn.
This action took place NNW of Tenes.

Although damaged, she made it to port - Algeirs - but during an enemy air-raid on the Harbour there, on 26th March 1943, she was destroyed. 

Meantime the search for a photograph continues.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Alan,
As she had such a short life there won't be many photos around, but if all else fails there is one here: http://www.nmm.ac.uk/cgi-bin/empower?DB=ShipsPlansAndPhotos#search just put the ship's name into the search engine - not cheap though.

Regards


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

QUOTE : Would you venture to suggest she would be almost exactly like the many other 'standard'.

Yes. The Low Walker Yard built about fifteen standard 'B' type tramp-ships of this 10,000 DWT class, the first of which was the *Empire Standard* launched in June 1942. The last pair were sold on the stocks in 1947 to the United Africa Company becoming respectively the ASHANTIAN and the ZARIAN.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

If she was a 'B' type she was not like Ashantian and Zarian - they had three
holds for'ard of the bridge with samson posts at No 3.
They also had 'coffin' sterns.


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Stan :

Apologies for any misinformation and thanks for your clarification.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Kind of you -but no apologies needed Eriskay.
As a rigger I had worked on both ships and remember them.


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Stan :

As an avid reader of anything from Stan Mayes, your recall, and knowledge, of all things maritime is legendary.

Stan Mayes Scottish Fan !

Angus


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello Angus,
Thankyou for your kind words..
It isn't that I know more than others.. as we grow older we continue to learn.
I have been fortunate in living a long time -90 years at end of May - God willing.
So I have seen,observed,experienced and remembered many incidents good and bad during those long years.
It is very gratifying to know that many people are interested in hearing of them.
Best regards,
Stan


----------

